# Cyclists in Sussex?



## T1000 (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm new to this forum, so hello to people reading this, and I am a Type 1 avid cyclist.  I ride my cross bike on the south downs and my road bike on the er... road. I can and do ride between 40 and 98 miles and not scared of a hill or three.

There are plenty of cycling clubs in Brighton but some of them are too serious for me (chain gang training rides on a wet tuesday night at 20mph is not my thing), and as a cyclist with diabetes I don't seem to have gelled with all the other clubs.  So I was wondering about finding some fellow diabetics to ride with.

Anyone here based around Brighton/Central Sussex who knows of a dedicated diabetic cycling group, or fancy starting one?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 7, 2018)

Well done for keeping fit  Keep at it !


----------



## T1000 (Feb 14, 2018)

I can't believe I am the only cyclist in Sussex with diabetes that reads this forum!  Ah well.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 14, 2018)

I think you'll struggle to find a dedicated diabetic cycling group.  I don't think there are enough of us in the same area who do it.  If you're on Strava there are a few diabetic cycling 'clubs' - numbers vary and these are worldwide memberships.  I have ridden with a fellow T1 who saw my rides on the T1 diabetic cyclists club and who used to live in my area and comes back to visit occasionally.  Team BG is another club with a lot of UK based members.  It may be worth putting out a request on the discussion page of these clubs.


----------

